# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Is this a good stack for my goals?

## friedbank

Hi, I posted once before about Ipamorelin, cardarine, and ostarine. I've since obtained fragment 176-191.

As always, this is long and rambly.

ABOUT ME, the remix: 

42, post-menopausal, Hashimotos since age 23, adrenal hyperplasia leading to high testosterone . The early meno, adrenal hyperplasia/high test are all directly related to the Hashimotos. The hyperplasia is usually congenital so could be the original culprit of my stupid endocrine calamity Jane. 

Cortisol, insulin , etc are all normal. 

I take 60mg Armour thyroid twice a day. 

Metabolism is horrifically slow. I'm currently 40-50lbs overweight (I allowed this to happen to me while going through an unwanted divorce ... took too much solace in food and booze for about a year). But I'm not out of shape... resting HR in the 50s. I exercise nearly everyday, both endurance (not "cardio", but mountain biking, road cycling, running, etc) and HIIT (but not crossfit). I'm also pretty strong for a woman, always have been. 

GOAL: 

Lose the extra weight while increasing my fitness. The extra weight both impedes performance and slows recovery. My age plays a hand in this, too, I'm sure. 

NUTRITION STRATEGY:

6 days a week on a high protein, high vegetable, low carb, low fat VLDC (500-700 calories/ day) to get the weight moving. With my metabolism regular dieting does not work and results in feeling demoralized. It used to work, but since going through meno it no longer does. 

1 day of similar eating at 2000ish calories, including one cheat meal for sanity (I do enjoy going to the corner pub to have beer and watching the local pro soccer team).

Cycle this for 6 weeks followed by 3 weeks of 1500 calories/ day of high protein, medium good fats, low carb, lots of veggies. One cheat meal/week.

Continue until goal weight/composition reached. Followed by continuing the 1500 calorie diet described above but maybe with a little more from day-to-day, depending on nutritional needs/activity. 

EXERCISE STRATEGY:

Keep doing what I've been doing. 

HERE'S THE STACK (6 week cycle alongside VLCD):

Cardarine 20mg/ day -- for increased endurance during VLCD/aid weight loss

Ostarine 15mg/ day -- preserving current muscle mass/strength during VLCD

Ipamorelin 100mcg x 2/ day -- anti-aging, control hunger, promote fat loss and retain muscle mass on VLCD

Fragment 176-191 250 mcg x 2/ day -- synergy with iPamorelin.

QUESTIONS: 

Does my strategy for diet and chems seem like a good plan for my goals? 

I already have the stuff (prob shoulda consulted here first but it's done).

Anything I should change or add? Anything look DANGEROUS? 

NOTE: 

This might be the wrong forum for this but if not, if be happy to keep a log of progress in this thread for anyone interested. I'll be keeping one for myself, anyway.

----------


## kelkel

Yes, it's the wrong forum. We'll get you turned pink so you have access to the female only section. Then copy and paste it over to a new thread there.

----------


## friedbank

> Yes, it's the wrong forum. We'll get you turned pink so you have access to the female only section. Then copy and paste it over to a new thread there.


Well, i would like advice from knowledgeable/experienced guys, too. Is there a better forum for that?

----------


## friedbank

> Yes, it's the wrong forum. We'll get you turned pink so you have access to the female only section. Then copy and paste it over to a new thread there.


Thanks for responding, btw!

----------


## kelkel

> Well, i would like advice from knowledgeable/experienced guys, too. Is there a better forum for that?



You could post it in the Q & A as well if you like. Guys will respond!

----------

